# Puppy Ads, sad for HF



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

There are now puppy ads on the Havanese Forum. If you question this go to the new Search, (powered by Google) at the top of the HF screen and type in Puppy, Rescue or whatever then read the ads.

Facebook friends brought this to my attention. The way the search is set up someone might think members sponsor these ads and find a puppy mill breeder. Being so busy I have not been on the Forum much lately so it makes this a little easier.... with a sad heart..... after 3 years I can no longer be a part of this Forum as long as these type of ads are being used. 

I hope to keep in touch through shows, email, Facebook or other Havanese groups. 

All the best to my HF friends.......


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The "Google Custom Search" window does imply that the members of the Forum advocate for those places, just by it's being there on the Home Page. So very sad. I entered "havanese" there and got lots of ads for puppy mill/back yard breeder/broker puppies. So sad. 

I am expecially concerned because of the many new members that might use that search option to locate their pups, assuming that those listed are reputable breeders since they found them through the Forum.

So, so sad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We knew ads were coming. This however doesn't bother me. I think this stuff is out there already. I think we all know that no one here endorses puppy mills etc. . When searching anything on the internet we are going to see good and bad information. We simply have to educate ourselves and our new members. And that's what we've been doing from day one.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

The ads are unfortunate-*but *lets relax, wait, and see how this is handled.

I do not think it implies that we endorse these sites that advertise, these are the same exact ads that will pop up if you type in "Havanese" in a google search, as this is a google powered search box-and is clearly branded as such. When I typed "garlic" into the search box above there were no ads for puppy mills.

I included a screen grab of the results from typing "Havanese" into the google search box on a web site I frequently read. The same results came up. I do not think she is promoting puppy mills.

If you use a free email service such as gmail or yahoo, you might as well cancel it on principle because if you send emails with "dog" or "Havanese" in the text of your messages the same ads will pop up in your viewing box. All "free" web services need to make money somehow. The reality is nothing in life is free, and when this website was sold to a company, they have a main goal of making profits so we can all continue to use this site. I think it is far more important to focus on educating others about the importance of finding a good breeder (which this website makes it easy to do, especially because it is rated so high on google!) and promoting that than it is to get up in arms about what pops up when you type "Havanese" into the search box.

Maybe a posting can be added to search results reading that we do not endorse any advertisements that come up, with a link to the thread on the importance of choosing a good breeder.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I would like to hear from people who post on this site frequently, and have been for a while. I don't think the reaction will be quite so dramatic.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Of course, this is something I don't like to see on our forum but it's on Google wherever you search Google and who doesn't use that? That would mean we would all have to boycott ever using Google and what good would that do?

The best we can do is what we've always done - educate!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, but this post reeks of romantic tension. First, people who have moved to another forum or haven't posted in months *lurking on this site and noticing* the new search feature before any of us do is like a scorned 15 year old girl lurking on facebook to see what her ex is up to and who with....:suspicious:

Then the fact that a new thread was started to announce that you have not posted in months, but will not ever be posting again is pretty pointless. Its like calling an ex to tell him you are breaking up when you havent talked in weeks. By then-hes over it!!! :crazy:

I can understand why people get so wound up-this is a very loveable site-but lets keep things in perspective a bit. :wave:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This was brought to my attention too. I am torn as to what to do. The fact is, someone has to be here to educate the niave people out there about puppymills, brokers, pet stores etc. It wasn't long ago, that I was that person!! I'm pretty sure Bella came from a puppymill broker.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been a member of this forum since almost it's beginning and I am very saddened by this. Someone who is not educated about buying dogs and puppy mills would easily search that box and think that the links provided were "endorsed" by the members of this website. I understand that you can find the same ads by searching google, etc., but the name of google isn't "Havaneseforum". To me, searching from a site called Havaneseforum might indicate that the ads hold some merit. If I was a new member searching for a puppy, I would log onto this site and use the search box to search for puppies. In doing so, I would be hit with many puppy mill ads and that is what I would click on. I am not okay with it and I think it was a sneaky way to get the ads on here (whether it was intended to be so or not I am not sure). I will wait and see what is done about this, but I will not stick around if it isn't fixed or attempted to be fixed somehow. I mentioned before that petfinder uses goodle ads and they don't ever have puppymill ads, so there must be a way to make it happen if the owners of this site truly care about dogs at all. I hope that is the case and something will be done.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so glad that there are many educated people on this forum that realize that these adds are everywhere. People on this forum often ask about a breeder. I have kept my own comments about the forum split postive and I feel since the split there is less mean spiritedness toward members who may have bought their dog from a pet store, back yard breeder, or unpopular politically breeder. This kind of attitude is a waste of time. We all love out dogs where ever they came from. The best advocate for the closing of puppy mills is someone who has been there. If we all jumped on this kind of band wagon we might as well boycott the AKC don't see many doing that.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbie, I agree! This forum is not only to educate but also to support our members whatever their choice to buy a puppy. Being judgmental is also a waste of time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a very difficult situation. LIke Karen said, we are here to help educate, but I don't want anyone at all , EVER thinking that this forum or I, support those brokers/mills that come up! My upset is when you type in Havanese Rescue - you ALSO get those ads!! That is NOT good!! 

I have pmed Yungster in hopes that we can open a dialog about removing them. They indicated ( and I believe until proven otherwise) that they will make any attempt to keep the mills away. Perhaps, not being "dog people" they do not know or understand that the brokers are no better. HOpefully I will hear from him and he will let us all know where they stand on this issue....

and then we all can make our own decisions!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been a member of this forum since 2006 and love the community. While I agree that it's unfortunate and very sad that there are ads for these puppy mills, I love this community and the people that are here and I am not going anywhere. I also belong to the new havanese forum, but for some reason this feels more like home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

juliav said:


> I have been a member of this forum since 2006 and love the community. While I agree that it's unfortunate and very sad that there are ads for these puppy mills, I love this community and the people that are here and I am not going anywhere. I also belong to the new havanese forum, but for some reason this feels more like home.


Well said Julia. If having a google search engine on our site is all we have to worry about, we should consider ourselves lucky. Let's get down to worrying about our mission here.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I hesitate to post in this thread since I am so new here and joined after the issues developed on this forum that led to the other forum being formed. I belong to both and primarily lurk on both but that is because I am so new to all of this and I am the proud mommy of Dionna who is my first Havanese (she is now 11 months old) and technically my first dog (my official first dog was euthanized after 8 days with me and I adopted her from a shelter and she was very ill but I was not told about that).

I am also the proud owners of two hedgehogs and am active on one hedgehog forum although there are at least two other forums that I am aware of.

I am here for education and to be the best mommy possible. I am trying to do things right and to learn and to educated. 

As a new person to this forum, I have never even noticed the "search" key at the top and probably never would have noticed or even used it if it had not been pointed out to me. But what I have learned from here in the threads is what to look for in a breeder, what red flags to notice, discussions about different breeders etc. I think maybe a permanent "sticky" thread about these kinds of things would be good so if anybody is new and looking for a puppy, they can be directed to that thread and can be educated. It is possible that this already exists here and I am just not aware of it LOL.

I have also learned that havanese owners who participate on this forum are a loving and caring lot. The compassion is so evident and I really respect that and it makes me really listen hard to what is being said. Like I said, I lurk daily but really dont post because I am in learning mode and I really want to absorb what is being taught here. I think it is clear that everyone here wants people to not patronize bad breeders, pet shops or puppy mills but are understanding to those who may not have known about this prior to obtaining their puppy/dog. 

Anyway, I am new and I really like it here and I have already learned so much. Personally I become uncomfortable when somebody is quick to judge or generalize about somebody or something because that is not really fair. Heck, I had a horrific experience adopting from a shelter and that is what everyone recommends. And yet, I don't generalize or judge all shelters based on my unfortunate experience. And frankly my experience was bad enough that I think I would have every reason to be disgruntled about what happened (sorry for dwelling on this so much but I am still deeply sorrowful about losing Dionna I and my grief is very deep).

Thank you all for listening and I really value what I have learned here even if I dont post much.

andra


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Andra thanks for that. That's why we're here, and that shows that our efforts are working.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Andra, the greatest gift to us as a group is to be able to help people to make better decisions if they're in the early stages of their search for a puppy and to support them if they came to us too late to help them make that decision. All puppy owners have a right to our understanding and assistance in the raising of their furry family member.

I'm so glad you find this place helpful and encourage you to interact more whenever you feel comfortable doing it. We've been talking about creating a sticky thread or threads about just this thing.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Well said Julia. If having a google search engine on our site is all we have to worry about, we should consider ourselves lucky. Let's get down to worrying about our mission here.


:amen: Well said Dave.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I really thought the discussion was over, and that those who wanted to leave, left. I never even noticed the search button. 

I don't think anyone here condones puppymills. The atmosphere is comfortable and educative, so I'm staying. Hope things quiet down.

It WOULD be good if we could have a running banner or statement that cautions prospective Hav purchasers to find a reputable breeder or to direct them to HRI.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

luv2havs said:


> I really thought the discussion was over, and that those who wanted to leave, left. I never even noticed the search button.
> 
> I don't think anyone here condones puppymills. The atmosphere is comfortable and educative, so I'm staying. Hope things quiet down.
> 
> It WOULD be good if we could have a running banner or statement that cautions prospective Hav purchasers to find a reputable breeder or to direct them to HRI.


Couldn't agree more on two counts - I never noticed the search button and your idea about a banner is a really great productive idea to add to this discussion.

From my perspective I must say I *never* visit any website that also has ads and assume that the website owners and/or participants condone the ads...this is a society where information must be sifted. Everything on the internet is subject to scrutiny.

I honestly think it's naive to think that anyone coming here would think we condone puppy mills. It's ridiculous! This is a forum about Havanese and we love our dogs.

I learned about choosing the proper breeder from members...not from ads. That search engine would have done nothing to influence me one way or another.

Any buyer must beware of promises made on the internet. This forum is vital in keeping people informed of how to make smart decisions.

I'm staying. I like it here.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hate the ads too. But I think most people are savvy with google and know that the sites above the line are paid for. below the line you get directed to HF threads. I hate it, but the more you want from a site the more it has to pay for itself and be profitable to someone. I like watching TV but tune out the ads I have no interest in or object to. I enjoy my free e-mail account and tune out the the ads to the right of my inbox. This is all a part of the Wild, Wild, Web. 

personally, I left HF for a while, on principal, but you know what... I missed you guys... so I came back! A forum is the people who contribute not the people running it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> I hate the ads too. But I think most people are savvy with google and know that the sites above the line are paid for. below the line you get directed to HF threads. I hate it, but the more you want from a site the more it has to pay for itself and be profitable to someone. I like watching TV but tune out the ads I have no interest in or object to. I enjoy my free e-mail account and tune out the the ads to the right of my inbox. This is all a part of the Wild, Wild, Web.
> 
> personally, I left HF for a while, on principal, but you know what... I missed you guys... so I came back! A forum is the people who contribute not the people running it.


Wow! You brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Its a silly generalization that we would all condone abuse to animals, anyone that is here day in and day out and reads our advice and encouragement to the new members who continue to come on board everyday, knows that we do strive to educate, support and network with other havanese fanatics, so to speak. I am personally sickened by the mill ads, child porn, spousal abuse and the many terrible things that are out there in this world that hurt people, and animals, I do believe that we are all caring souls here....if we didn't care about our dogs, we wouldn't be here in the first place..

The sad truth is that if someone decides they want a puppy, they will likely go type 'puppy' into a major search engine (google, yahoo, etc.) and they will encounter these ads LONG before they find us, most of the time, they already have the lil' one in tow and are asking for housebreaking tips, the ones who are still courting the idea of a havanese, we share our thoughts, concerns and advice on breeder choice.

There are discussions behind the scenes, and we do have a common goal of keeping this a friendly, upbeat, educational and supportive forum..

I haven't seen admin on today, I suppose they may have taken a day off, but I'm sure Yung will respond to any pending pm's when he gets back.

Andra, I'm glad you spoke up.

Best~~
Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that there are so many that feel "at home" here as I do. As the saying goes, "there's no place like home"! All these affirmations of friendship and belonging bring tears of happiness to my eyes! We are all here in the common bond of wanting what is best for our dogs and that's what this forum is all about.

Welcome back, Missy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh to be honest I never really left... just stopped posting for a while...once and addict... LOL. But I like the other site too... I have a much lower post count.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy, I thought you were not posting because....no one said no...and you had a new puppy (hehe). Missed you, Jasper and Cash.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh to be honest I never really left... just stopped posting for a while...once and addict... LOL. But I like the other site too... I have a much lower post count.


You'd be hard pressed to have a post count there anywhere near the one you have here. I think you're still our record holder. :first:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Adding, that I'm glad that you still have us to say "No, Missy, No!"


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Couldn't agree more! Butterscotch was bought at a pet store and (as I was informed on this forum) isn't the best way to go. We are thinking of getting another pup in the future and it will definitely be from a reputable breeder. We are here to inform and I don't think these ads will make people support the cruelty and suffering that goes on in puppy mills.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, I will get my opinion in once and I am off this thread. I just used the search and typed in Havanese. The first page had 3 Google Ads at the top--then ten forum results then 4 Goodle again. I went through page 15 and found that anything you ever wanted to know about the forum or Havanese is on these pages--it went on; but I stopped.

When I go online every day here or at the office, the Google search engine is on my home page. I use it all the time especially for dog things. I have sense enough to know what to open and what not to open. I once searched for bar stools and got lots of porn sites and got porn e-mails for a while. Same when I search for a particular medicine--viagra ads start coming into my e-mail. 

When I search for my website, I get ours and a lot of others with similar names or professions. I can't do anything about that.

Lets move on and forget about ads--we can't do anything about it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I normally I don't put my thoughts out there because I feel when I type it doesn't make sense. I have been a member on here for awhile. I came on here this morning and saw this post. I have read through it all and thought oh no here we go......what do I do. I went and read the sunday paper and saw the classified ads....where there were puppies. It made me think....these ads in my paper are not all reputable breeders. I thought so should I not get my sunday paper then...I would be supportng those people to be able to put there ads in the paper. We can really dig into things and find that things we like may not be what we agree with. I hope this makes since. I feel like we should have a banner on here all the time time that says what a reputable breeder is. We are here to let people know the right and responisible way to add a loving havanese into there family and of course 1,2, or 3 more to our families!!!!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

If there's an ethical dilemma, it's not with the forum but with Google. It's silly to think that this small forum can impact a Google search. We're just a tiny speck in Google's universe. If someone types in Havanese or Havanese puppy in the search engine, they will get hits from sellers who pay Google to promote their sites. So, for those passionate about stopping the puppy mills by not participating in this forum - try contacting your "Google representative" to lodge a complaint. :frusty: 

I've been a member for only a few short months but anyone who's spent any time on this forum can tell that members do NOT promote puppy mills or pet stores. To state otherwise seems so (forgive me) moronic. It sounds like I joined after all the controversy so maybe I'm not seeing both perspectives but the folks on this forum have been so helpful and supportive. It would be sad if a few people tried to ruin it for a community who's ultimate goal is to promote awareness and to raise healthy, happy dogs - regardless of where they came from.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've purposely stayed away from this issue to let people vent and say what they will, but I think there has to be some reason injected here . . . as there has been by some of our members, old and new.

Would you not visit the Havanese Rescue site if they had a search that could lead who knows where . . . because, my friends, it is there. Just scroll down the home page and on the right is a box where they recommend you search. 

These things are just what they are, searches. Nothing more, nothing less. It takes someone with an agenda to blow it out of proportion and try desperately to turn it into something else. 

I want you all to know I came into this job as moderator, having been recruited, not volunteering, and wasn't sure it was something I was comfortable with. As it turns out, I love being here for you. I'm attached to so many of the people here that I really feel as if you're extended family. I care about you, I care about our pets -- all of them, whatever species. You have to know, if you allow reason to overtake emotion (sometimes hard to do in a moment of passion), you know in your hearts that none of us here would do or promote anything that would harm one hair on the head of any little four legged soul. I've spent many days and nights crying my eyes out over them and am sure I still will. I'm grateful for the baby steps we, as a country are taking to limit puppy mills in any way and I encourage everyone to do what they can to push for legislation to stop them in their entirety. But the truth is, until people stop buying that cute little puppy in the window, or the adorable fur ball on the internet from questionable sources, they will proliferate. It is all about, plain an simple, greed.

Okay, stepping off my soapbox now. Go back to whatever you were doing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

In case you are all interested- I have discussed this matter with Yung and he indicated that this was not their intent when they added that search bar. They thought it would be a good thing, but now realize it is leading to what we are all not happy about.

They are looking into this matter and he will be getting back to me once he checks with is tech people. 

I know some say - I am gone, and some are not happy but will stay, and some dont care at all. But I think we can all agree that we would rather NOT have it there considering the content - I hope I am right.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Of course you're right..this entire thread is saying the same thing. None of us want it there. I fail to understand where people see disagreement on this topic.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Good morning everyone,

Firstly, I apologize for the "surprise" that everyone saw over the weekend. Here's hoping I can clear some things up.

The addition of the "GOOGLE" search bar was meant as an additional tool for searching purposes ONLY. Nothing else. I think most people will agree that GOOGLE is one of the most, if not the most, dominant player in the search engine results game and many many websites use a search function that is powered by GOOGLE (cnn.com and theglobeandmail.com being some big sites that come to mind). Our tech team added this in as a routine addition to the site.

It's really sad that our detractors who continue to visit this site on a daily basis to spur interest in their own initiatives have taken this as another opportunity to drum up false accusations and fear within this community. 

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh but anybody with even an ounce of common sense can easily identify that the GOOGLE search bar does NOT qualify as advertisement. The attempts over the weekend by said detractors to paint it in this manner were mean and even low for their standards. 

Yes, there is an argument to be made that the results produced by a GOOGLE search will bring up advertisements depending on what you're searching for. I cannot make an apology for that because that's not in our control. To me, if you have an issue with that, I hope you would stay away from GOOGLE, BING, YAHOO or any search engine altogether.

That said, we do apologize for adding the additional search boxes in. Our tech team had the sincerity of adding tools to help with search because that is one of the most common questions/tech support subject we are given on a regular basis. They weren't thinking (and neither was I for that matter) of the results that the search would produce and for that, we apologize. 

I have removed them in the main areas and put them in the "SEARCH" link area. If that is still an issue for you guys, let me know and I will remove it there as well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

andra said:


> As a new person to this forum, I have never even noticed the "search" key at the top and probably never would have noticed or even used it if it had not been pointed out to me.
> andra


I didn't notice it either and I've been here forever. lol



luv2havs said:


> I really thought the discussion was over, and that those who wanted to leave, left. I never even noticed the search button.


Me too.



Missy said:


> I hate the ads too. But I think most people are savvy with google and know that the sites above the line are paid for. below the line you get directed to HF threads. I hate it, but the more you want from a site the more it has to pay for itself and be profitable to someone. I like watching TV but tune out the ads I have no interest in or object to. I enjoy my free e-mail account and tune out the the ads to the right of my inbox. This is all a part of the Wild, Wild, Web.
> 
> personally, I left HF for a while, on principal, but you know what... I missed you guys... so I came back! A forum is the people who contribute not the people running it.


Well said, you are so eloquent! It's good to have you back. 



casperkeep said:


> Ok I normally I don't put my thoughts out there because I feel when I type it doesn't make sense. I have been a member on here for awhile. I came on here this morning and saw this post. I have read through it all and thought oh no here we go......what do I do. I went and read the sunday paper and saw the classified ads....where there were puppies. It made me think....these ads in my paper are not all reputable breeders. I thought so should I not get my sunday paper then...I would be supportng those people to be able to put there ads in the paper. We can really dig into things and find that things we like may not be what we agree with. I hope this makes since. I feel like we should have a banner on here all the time time that says what a reputable breeder is. We are here to let people know the right and responisible way to add a loving havanese into there family and of course 1,2, or 3 more to our families!!!!!


I had no problem making sense of your post, well said.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

juliav said:


> I didn't notice it either and I've been here forever!


I've been here forever too Julia--the search bar just had appeared on Friday or Saturday I believe. So-you hadn't missed anything,it just hadn't been there before.

:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> But I think we can all agree that we would rather NOT have it there considering the content - I hope I am right.


Ditto for me Laurie!eace:

Thanks for removing it Yung! eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup- So I went to Havanese Rescue where they have a "Good Search . com" button. Click on it. Type in "Havanese puppy" and guess what comes up....YUP!! The SAME ads you see here if you click on the Google search.
So I think we should all boycott HRI because I am SURE that they support all the puppy mills that are brought up thru their search engine......
GIVE.ME.A.BREAK.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Yup- So I went to Havanese Rescue where they have a "Good Search . com" button. Click on it. Type in "Havanese puppy" and guess what comes up....YUP!! The SAME ads you see here if you click on the Google search.
> So I think we should all boycott HRI because I am SURE that they support all the puppy mills that are brought up thru their search engine......
> GIVE.ME.A.BREAK.


I guess it's a sad day for Havanese Rescue, right!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Everyone say "Thank You" to Yunster. Surely he has answered all questions and complaints, lets drop this now.

Lucile


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you Yungster, we really do appreciate it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you Yungster!!!! You Rock!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I've said from day one, you've been nothing but professional , thanks Yungster


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Yungster! I would also like to thank the forum moderators for the great job they are doing - thank you, ladies!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thank you, Yungster! I would also like to thank the forum moderators for the great job they are doing - thank you, ladies!


Right on , I'll drink to that. :tea:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thank you, Yungster! I would also like to thank the forum moderators for the great job they are doing - thank you, ladies!


:biggrin1: Thank you!! We adore our family here, and that makes it worth it and rewarding...IT feels really good/warm and fuzzy to hear something nice :kiss:

Thanks, Dave! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww thank you guys, it really does mean a lot the hear some positive. You guys are the best and the reason why we are all here :grouphug::tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And, pulling up the rear . . . here comes Geri. Add my gratitude for all of you who make this place so special.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you one and all for all you do for all of us!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for being our advocate Yung.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I appreciate you, Yung!

Kudos for all the hard work our moderators do - Geri, Kara, and Heather!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good work guys!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

As a newbie here, I really appreciate all of the hard work, compassion and graciousness it takes to run a forum. The moderators and senior members are to be commended 

andra


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb: Thank you all for your work and dedication :thumb:
Thank you Yung for always answering my pm;s and questions and doing what the majority wants here. I appreciate that. eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Yung - and mods - and members!! I love all the nice caring members on the Havanese Forum!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh good grief!!!

I haven't been around here as much lately, but it has NOTHING to do with the changes to the forum. It's all been personal reasons....I just completed my first IRONMAN!!!! Saturday, November 13, 2010, called Beach 2 Battleship in Wilmingon, NC. Yes, I just got home today from a 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike, and 26.2 mile run. Plus a nice little vacation thrown in for good measure.... But enough about me!

I really thought this was done, as well. And it is frustrating to see people in here stirring up trouble. What good does that do? The people here are amazing. The moderators have done an awesome job. I said in the beginning that I wasn't leaving, and I meant it. There have been some VERY good points made in this thread. I'm not going to touch on them all, because that would be extremely repetitive.

I will say...

Yung, thank you. Geri and all of the moderators, thank you. Missy, welcome back. Sylvia/Kipling, Dale/Cicero, Tom, Dave, and all of the "old timers" who were around when I joined, I'm glad you're staying - wouldn't be the same without you. Andra, thanks for your perspective as a new member.

Now....can't we all just get along (again)?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> Oh good grief!!!
> 
> I haven't been around here as much lately, but it has NOTHING to do with the changes to the forum. It's all been personal reasons....I just completed my first IRONMAN!!!! Saturday, November 13, 2010, called Beach 2 Battleship in Wilmingon, NC. Yes, I just got home today from a 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike, and 26.2 mile run. Plus a nice little vacation thrown in for good measure.... But enough about me!
> 
> ...


  eace: :clap2:

And just for the record, I'm impressed. I'm tired just thinking of your accomplishments.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> ...I just completed my first IRONMAN!!!!


AWESOME!:thumb:


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

I read Ironman and I immediately thought Robert Downey Jr. 

Congrats. 

And thanks everyone.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kudo, I got tired just reading about your Ironman! Glad to see you back!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kudo,

Ironman competition, how very impressive and exhausting!!! Now where is that bowing smiley when you need it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Kudo-I waived to you after completing the run and I don't think you saw me! Phew-it was a workout.
ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Hey Kudo-I waived to you after completing the run and I don't think you saw me! Phew-it was a workout.
> ound:


ound:ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Julie said:


> AWESOME!:thumb:


Hi Julie, it's time I learned how to quote a partial post like you just did there. Is there a quick way to do what you just did. ?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dave, what I do is copy and paste what I want to say in the box (advanced reply) and the select it, and look at the little 'quote icon (in between the # sign and the yellow box thing) and select it ..It will put the quote tags over anything you want,,



> like this


I hope that makes sense.

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You've lost me. First you copy what you want , but where is advanced reply.?


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

kudo2u said:


> Oh good grief!!!
> 
> I haven't been around here as much lately, but it has NOTHING to do with the changes to the forum. It's all been personal reasons....I just completed my first IRONMAN!!!! Saturday, November 13, 2010, called Beach 2 Battleship in Wilmingon, NC. Yes, I just got home today from a 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike, and 26.2 mile run. Plus a nice little vacation thrown in for good measure.... But enough about me!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!! I bow down to you!! i've done 3 marathons, and I can't even imagine doing a bike and run of that length first!!!! That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave-
What I do is simplier and probably more time consuming---but I quote and then backspace out the "extra" babble. Just have to be sure you don't back space out the quote marks.:thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Hi Julie, it's time I learned how to quote a partial post like you just did there. Is there a quick way to do what you just did. ?


Do you know where you go on the bottom of the thread to reply? Instead of 'quick reply' you hit 'go advanced'

The quote bars are also good if you want to quote something that isn't on the forum, otherwise... deleting what you don't want also works for anything on the forum, the other way of copying is just easier for me, especially if I answer more than one poster


----------

